# Bow Tie Pasta w/ Sausage & Green Peppers



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

Bow Tie Pasta w/ Sausage & Green Peppers

If this sounds simple, it's because it is. Can five or six ingredients turn into a tasty meal??? You betcha! This is a tried & true favorite in my home.  

8 ounces dried large bow-tie pasta
16 ounces uncooked Hot Italian sausage (I remove casing)
2 medium red sweet peppers, cut into 3/4-inch pieces
1/2 cup vegetable broth or beef broth
1/4 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
1/4 cup snipped fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley (optional)

Directions
 1. Cook pasta according to package directions; drain. Return pasta to saucepan. 
2. Meanwhile, cut the sausage into 1-inch pieces. In a large skillet cook sausage and sweet peppers over medium-high heat until sausage is brown. Drain well. 
3. Stir the broth and black pepper into skillet. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, for 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Pour over pasta; add parsley if desired. Toss gently to coat. Transfer to a warm serving dish. 

Makes 4 servings.   Prep Time: 10 minutes Cooking Time: 15 minutes


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2004)

Ya know... I have all those ingredients! Im going to make that TODAY! But Im going to put in basil instead of parsley. THanks for the idea.


----------

